# Meet little Dexter and Rebel!



## GooberandRebel

They are SO fun to watch! Not only are they cute as heck when they tumble around together,but individually they're so different, it's adorable!
Rebel completely lives up to his name, and so does Dexter! Rebel will come straight to me and into my hand the moment he hears the cage doors though, while Dexter likes to play it safe. Sometimes he cant help himself, and likes to test my fingers with his teeth before climbing aboard.  Dexter seems to be figure-it-out-methodically smart, while Rebel is more street smart, and catches on to things quickly. I will love them both their whole lives!


----------



## DustyRat

Glad things are working out so well


----------



## GooberandRebel

Thank you! It really is! After the mixup with the first cage being too small, this setup makes me AND the babies happy!


----------



## Hey-Fay

Cute!!


----------



## GooberandRebel

Thank you! <3 I WILL be getting another rat, a dumbo this time, and name him Goober, but I am waiting for the right moment, and when these boys are old enough (since I seriously cant find a baby their age...)


----------



## LittleSparrow

Aww they are super cute! Love the name Dexter


----------



## GooberandRebel

How that actually came about was he looked like a generic lab rat, then I thought of Dexter's Lab, lol. Plus he's smaller than everyone else, just like Dexter. ;P because at first I wanted to name him Baxter, but Dexter just kept slipping out instead, so it stuck!


----------



## GooberandRebel




----------



## ante_luce

They're so cute! Hard to believe my boys were ever this tiny :3


----------



## GooberandRebel

I know I'll be saying the same thing in the future, looking back on these photos. Even as each day goes by I see the difference!  I love them so much! Now I must make another thread for my new adoptees I just got today! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob

Very cute for sure!


----------



## Sassmasteroli

absolutely gorgeous, aww.


----------



## Kyzicle

I love it when the babies and teenagers have those huge Hobbit feet!


----------

